# Relatively New Member performing Rialto Ripples on EWQL Bechstein



## jcfelice88keys (May 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

This is Joe Felice with another installment from the EWQL Pianos demo section. This time, the Bechstein was used to create George Gershwin's Rialto Ripples, a piano rag.

As a performer, I find that these pianos are extremely expressive: Unlike Ivory, my previous favorite virtual piano for the past three years, one can make use of the entire velocity range. In other words, you can play this instrument live without the piano going too loud or too bright on you one moment, and then barely audible and dull sounding the next moment. 

Regarding the built-in reverb, I have stopped using Altiverb6 when producing piano recordings, in favor of the PLAY sample engine's convolution impulse responses. They make a piano "sound like a piano" in a palpable space. 

As a newly converted "true believer" of EWQL Pianos, I find that Ivory, Akoustik Piano and the Bluthner pianos are now obsolete in comparison of sound and overall playability of Nick's pianos.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy listening to this recording. Any observations or comments are welcomed. 

Here's the link:

http://media.soundsonline.com/ip/mp3/21 ... ipples.mp3

Cheers,

Joe


----------

